# For those who have used a Scandanavian Donor....



## askingquestions (Feb 16, 2013)

Just to say that I've noticed that Scandanavian Seed Siblings is now up and functioning - it's the Nordic version of the Donor Sibling Registry. I'm not sure what it's scope is - but those of you who are interested in tracing half-siblings can have a look at: http://www.seedsibling.org/english/ (I have no affiliation with this site btw). I suppose it's meant to be a region-specific alternative to posting on the Donor Sibling Registry.

/links


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link!


----------

